# Pics of some more flies



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

here's some more flies i've tied recently. I've got many more to post, but it takes a while to load, resize, upload, post etc...       
Hope you enjoy! Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Nice looking flies!!! You may know already, if not ,maybe this will be a tip for you or others...If you buy the 2 stage CLEAR epoxy..(the quick drying) and thin it with some denatured alcohol you can put a thin coat of clear coat over painted heads or beads and the paint finish will last a little longer...If you are worried about weight keep the layer thin...I have done some jig making in the past and it does keep the finish a bit longer....Good Luck!!!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Nice looking flies!!! You may know already, if not ,maybe this will be a tip for you or others...If you buy the 2 stage CLEAR epoxy..(the quick drying) and thin it with some denatured alcohol you can put a thin coat of clear coat over painted heads or beads and the paint finish will last a little longer...If you are worried about weight keep the layer thin...I have done some jig making in the past and it does keep the finish a bit longer....Good Luck!!!


i haven't used the clear epoxy that you're talking about... but i sometimes use a coat of clear head cement, or sally's hard as nails over painted lead eyes. i always use nail polish to paint on lead eyes and it seems pretty durable. 

Next time i'm a store that sells the clear epoxy i'll pick some up. I sometimes paint jigs as well as some balsa wood popper heads.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

The one in the syringe is the best I found...The quick drying always dried clear compared to the ones that were slower drying....Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice ones Man!!! I got a few on my album pics I use for Chrome.. Check em out


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

zachxbass said:


> i haven't used the clear epoxy that you're talking about... but i sometimes use a coat of clear head cement, or sally's hard as nails over painted lead eyes. i always use nail polish to paint on lead eyes and it seems pretty durable.
> 
> Next time i'm a store that sells the clear epoxy i'll pick some up. I sometimes paint jigs as well as some balsa wood popper heads.


I've also had luck using clear nail polish as a finishing coat - currently I use Sally Hansen Diamond Shine. It dries nice and clear and glossy. It also adds a nice holographic depth when brushed over flashback or mylar.

It seems to last and in my experience has been pretty durable. The test for me is how my fly looks after it has been bouncing around on the rap in faster water for a half hour. No problems thus far.

But, I am going to try the epoxy one of these days as well. Might as well keep all my options open. 

On a side note, I always love the looks I get from the cashiers at Rite Aid or CVS when I'm buying nail polish. _("Do you have any metallic green or hot pink ?")_ I used to explain _why_ I was buying it, but they didn't get it and just gave me the same odd look, the look that says *"sure you're using it for fishing lures ! Of course you are!" *, wink nod chuckle... LOL


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

i love the funny looks when buying fly tying material, nail polish, cat toys, mylar confetti stuff... a few months back i was at a cvs and they had craft foam on sale. 50 pieces that are twice the size of the stuff u can buy specifically for fly tying... originally around $7 on sale for like $1.70. I bought all they had, about 5 packs. Enough to last 10 years probably! I got a weird look with that purchase, bought 3 colors of nail polish that day too.


----------

